# Sticky substance and white mould on bacon



## hankus

I'm new here on smoking but have been smoking my own bacon for some time. Problem I have is the formation of a sticky substance on the bacon after about a week to ten days in the fridge.  Afterwards a white mould begins to form. I've tried oiling the slab with olive oil and it seems to have stopped it to a certain extent.  
However the bacon is hot smoked and I use 50 brineomatic reading and 5 oz #1 cure to the galon of water.  I also add brown sugar , peter corns, bay leaf, and juniper berries..  I leave in the brine for 3 or 4 days skin off.  The color is good as is the taste and it hasn't made me I'll   It's just the appearance of the finished product.

Thanking you in advance
Hankus


----------



## ssorllih

Just scrub the meat with a brush and cold water, dry with paper towels and return it to the fridge. after a couple of weeks it will be dry enough to not mold.


----------



## hankus

Thanks,  I've tried that as well but thought it makes a difference the molds returns but not to such an extent.  I'm wondering if I am using too high a salt content but everything I've read indicates I may be using too much and at the same time too little   I guess it's a fine line .


----------



## foamheart

Ropey bacon cure?

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/168394/is-my-bacon-ok

Its probably ok, just wash it off, check the smell. Smell is usually the best indicator for bad bacon or squishie meat.

If you have a brother-in-law fry some up and give to him and see if he gets sick. Brother-in-laws are good test subjects.

Ewwwww..... snotty bacon!!


----------



## hankus

Bacon cure is made up each time and only used once.  Don't have a brother in law so I'm the taster. So far have never come down with anything but good tasting bacon. The smell isn't actually bad it's just something that shouldn't be there .  I thought my percentages of ingredients or spices may have had something to do with it.  Next time I'll try pops dry cure and see what transpires.  Thanks for your comments and I'll check out the supplier


----------



## diggingdogfarm

Do you have pictures?
The stickiness is often extracted proteins.
When are you seeing the white 'mold' appear?


~Martin


----------



## hankus

Ti will post a picture when I can figure out how to do that on this site   The smell is no bad and there is no taste when cooked.


----------



## hankus

Here is a picture of the slabs showing th appearance.













image.jpg



__ hankus
__ Oct 28, 2014


----------



## ssorllih

I don't know exactly what makes up the white gooey sticky stuff but when I scrub  it off with a brush and allow the slab  to air dry in the fridge it doesn't come back. Most bacon is much too wet . 60 years ago slab bacon wasn't even refrigerated We just kept it on the shelf covered with a cloth.


----------



## hankus

Thanks for this.  I feel better now knowing thus is a common coco ranch and not only something that has happened to my. So I will as a course of action wash and brush the offending surface and refrigerate.  Thanks for the help I've received here.  It's great to be on thus site.
:yahoo:


----------



## diggingdogfarm

It's hard to tell from the pic and without seeing it first-hand...there are a number of possibilities...mold...serum albumin proteins coming to the surface and drying...exuded salt or sugar drying in to a white film.......tyrosine crystals. etc.
It's most likely common powdery mold.




~Martin


----------



## hankus

I've brushed and washed the two slabs and hung to dry in the cool room so now will see what happens. I hope it will remain as in the washed condition but will post the results
Thanks for your help
Hank


----------



## woodcutter

A quick dip in 50/50 white vinegar and water and then rinse and pat dry takes care of that mold on sausage casings. I don't know how it would work on bacon.


----------

